# Looking for Ron colonna offy plans



## Naiveambition (Dec 25, 2017)

Trying to find out where I can buy the plan book for the 270 offy straight 4 by Ron colonna.  
 I've done web search for his website, and  doesn't seem to be working.  His .com address is there but comes up as a car dealership.   Did see on M.e.n. His address to send money orders for the plans but was posted in2005 so not sure of legitimacy now.   Any help is appreciated


----------



## rosveld (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello there, I have these plans somewere in a drawer.


----------



## petertha (Feb 17, 2018)

Keep us apprised of this. Maybe the web fees weren't worth the bother. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Naiveambition (Feb 17, 2018)

I never did find the website, although I did find a Verizon email,  but have no idea if it was working or not.  
 I did have luck in finding plans from a fellow hmem member in Australia and are on their way now.      I've done a little research on building this engine, while their is not many posts or build logs, the ones that do,  compare it to building a ship in a bottle.   So will fit right in with all the other super complicated things I try to do:thumbup:


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Jun 27, 2018)

I am also looking for the plans .Lost my book during last move.Will gladly pay to whom ever has some for sale .Thanks


----------



## Aerofourcycle (Jul 1, 2018)

I have a book but not sure what rights to share it


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Jul 1, 2018)

Would you be interested in selling it?


----------



## low1200hd (Jul 8, 2018)

Gabe J DiMarino said:


> Would you be interested in selling it?


Still looking for the Workshop Manual for the 1/4 scale 270 Offy by Ron Colonna?


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Jul 8, 2018)

Yes sir.


----------



## low1200hd (Jul 8, 2018)

I bought mine, probably 15 years ago. But, I don't think I'm ever going to build it. Other iron's in the fire. So, I could just sell you my copy. I paid $35.95 USD. Where are you located?


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Jul 8, 2018)

Houston Tx. I can pay with [email protected]....Is my email address


----------



## comstock-friend (Jul 9, 2018)

I also have a surplus copy I bought in 2001. Yup, $35.95 plus media mail to USA.
John


----------



## Gabe J DiMarino (Jul 9, 2018)

Comstock-friend will you take paypal ?


----------



## comstock-friend (Jul 9, 2018)

Gabe DiMarino, check your PM's...


----------



## Brian Lawson (Jul 9, 2018)

Naiveambition said:


> Trying to find out where I can buy the plan book for the 270 offy straight 4 by Ron colonna.
> I've done web search for his website, and  doesn't seem to be working.  His .com address is there but comes up as a car dealership.   Did see on M.e.n. His address to send money orders for the plans but was posted in2005 so not sure of legitimacy now.   Any help is appreciated



Ron and his son (who is doing the selling) were at NAMES in late April this year, so don't give up.  I will see if I can find a "good" contact and post it here, as there seems to be others also interested. 
Take care.  Good luck.
Brian Lawson, Bothwell, Ontario.


----------



## rdrnr1pan (Jul 9, 2018)

i am also looking for ron's plans


----------



## e.picler (Jul 9, 2018)

I purchased the plans six years ago and I used the following e-mails
[email protected]   and   [email protected]

I have not checked if those are still valid.

Good luck

Edi


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jul 10, 2018)

I used this email address to chat with Ron a few months ago:

[email protected]

Terry


----------



## nx06563 (Mar 3, 2019)

Been out of touch with HMEM for a while, But I would like to have a copy of Ron's plans also.  I did email him last fall and the response was that they are no longer available.  I left it at that since I was going to be away from my shop for the winter.
Let me know if you have a set to sell.


----------



## 31ford (Mar 4, 2019)

I would also be interested in purchasing plans as well.  Cant find them in the Houston area.


----------



## MrMetric (Mar 5, 2019)

I too would be interested in a copy of the book.


----------



## Ogaryd (Mar 5, 2019)

Naiveambition said:


> Trying to find out where I can buy the plan book for the 270 offy straight 4 by Ron colonna.
> I've done web search for his


----------



## Ogaryd (Mar 5, 2019)

I have an unused copy of the plans that I would sell, if anyone is interested please contact me​


----------



## Ogaryd (Mar 5, 2019)

I will take I paid for it  (35.95)+ MEDIA MAIL shipping


----------



## MrMetric (Mar 5, 2019)

PM'd (as in... I'll take them)


----------



## Ogaryd (Mar 6, 2019)

My plans are SOLD


Thanks    Gary


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 8, 2019)

You guys that are offering to copy and sell my book are breaking the law. It is copyrighted. I am currently getting set up to sell the manual in pdf format on a thumb drive. Costs will be a lot less than the cost of printing and shipping the manual. Let me know if you are interested and you will be placed on the early mailing list. Shouldn’t be more than a week or so. Thanks, Ron Colonna


----------



## MrMetric (Mar 8, 2019)

As a purchaser, Ron, I am respecting your copyright in that the product I purchased is an original publication sourced from you.  I believe in the work you have done and I am happy to ensure that the pedigree of whatever I obtain is valid. That is actually quite important to me.  Although I do not police the actions of others, I do hold myself to that standard.  

Oh.... And I am glad that you are offering the plans again in a format that will work for everyone involved.


----------



## Tjark (Mar 8, 2019)

Ron, i would like to buy a copy of your new PDF manual.


----------



## ozzie34231 (Mar 8, 2019)

Add me to your list
[email protected]


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 8, 2019)

I will be offering the entire manual in pdf format in a week or so. It will come installed on a thumb drive. Price to be determined but will be fair and less than what the printed manual had cost. Send me your contact information and you will be placed on the early mailing list. [email protected]


----------



## bobden72 (Mar 8, 2019)

RonC9876 said:


> You guys that are offering to copy and sell my book are breaking the law. It is copyrighted. I am currently getting set up to sell the manual in pdf format on a thumb drive. Costs will be a lot less than the cost of printing and shipping the manual. Let me know if you are interested and you will be placed on the early mailing list. Shouldn’t be more than a week or so. Thanks, Ron Colonna


 

Hi Ron, I would be interested in the PDF manual when its available, please let me know when it is.


----------



## jwlai (Mar 9, 2019)

RonC9876 said:


> I will be offering the entire manual in pdf format in a week or so. It will come installed on a thumb drive. Price to be determined but will be fair and less than what the printed manual had cost. Send me your contact information and you will be placed on the early mailing list. [email protected]



Hi Ron

I am interested

Thanks, Jack


----------



## r2d2atyou (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello Ron, I also am interested in the PDF file...


----------



## clydeman (Mar 9, 2019)

Ron, I would like more information on the book when you get ready with them


----------



## btroxl (Mar 10, 2019)

Ron,

I am interested

Thanks


----------



## MrMetric (Mar 11, 2019)

clydeman said:


> Ron, I would like more information on the book when you get ready with them


Unfortunately he stopped publishing the book a few years ago as it became too expensive to print, ship, etc.  The PDF in a stick is his venture back into making the plans available with a reduced overhead.  If you prefer a physical book, as I do, then you have two choices... You can print out your PDF (to me, doesn't have the same feel), or find a book that is available on the secondary market.  The prices seem to be around $35-$40, shipped via Media Mail, on this thread.  I think there were quite a few of these books sold (new) over the years, so it might not be too difficult to get one used.  I just picked up a Bob Shores book on magnetos.  I prefer hardbound, and it hasn't been in print for over a decade, I believe (soft bound is still being sold). I think that book is harder to find than Ron's Offy (might be wrong), but with a little perseverance, one can typically find (legal) copies of some of these types of niche books.


----------



## Preston Engebretson (Mar 11, 2019)

Ron,  I want to buy the PDF in the stick also.

Preston


----------



## raildr (Mar 12, 2019)

Ron, me too on the stick..........


----------



## bikr7549 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a copy of the book that I do not need-sell for $40 plus postage. Condition is like new. I am in USA.

Bob


----------



## bobden72 (Mar 12, 2019)

bikr7549 said:


> I have a copy of the book that I do not need-sell for $40 plus postage. Condition is like new. I am in USA.
> 
> Bob



How much for postage to the UK


----------



## jwlai (Mar 13, 2019)

Bob

I am interested in the book for $40 if it's still available.

Thanks, Jack


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 13, 2019)

Guys: The first batch of thumb drives for the Offy Manual are ready to ship. The price will be $25 plus $5 shipping via first class mail. Domestic orders only. I will need a mailing address via email. You can pay via PayPal or by personal check to: Ron Colonna, 107 LexingtonDrive, McKeesport, Pa. 15135  Hope this is satisfactory to those of you who were interested.


----------



## Preston Engebretson (Mar 13, 2019)

Just paid Ron for the Stick...looking forward to seeing these plans...

Best Regards,

Preston


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 13, 2019)

Guys: I have the thumb drives ready to ship. Domestic orders only. The price is $25 plus $5 shipping. PayPal to [email protected]


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 13, 2019)

Preston Engebretson said:


> Just paid Ron for the Stick...looking forward to seeing these plans...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Preston



Ditto

Ron


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 15, 2019)

6766D9C3-1C5B-48D2-968E-F71E95ADA9FF



__ RonC9876
__ Mar 15, 2019
__ 1



						Quarter scale Offy
					



The Offy being readied for a run. Drawings and machining instructions now being sold on a thumb drive.


----------



## bikr7549 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi all, the book that I offered for sale above on Tuesday has been sold. Thanks for asking about it.
Bob


----------



## michael-au (Mar 16, 2019)

Can they be download as a PDF for overseas buyers, cheaper no postage


----------



## joerom (Mar 16, 2019)

I received mine today, and want to say that this is a bargain for all the work involved in drawing the plans and writing the instruction....


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 16, 2019)

michael-au said:


> Can they be download as a PDF for overseas buyers, cheaper no postage


I am unable to transfer those files to my IPad. The computer where they reside will not connect to the internet so I am unable to email them to the IPad and the IPad doesn’t have a USB port to accept them. I am not interested in buying another computer. My IPad is the only device that I have with an email capability. I might be able to transfer those files when I can pay a visit to my son in the near future. Until then, I will need to do it this way. Sorry


----------



## 31ford (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello Ron, just sent you payment for the thumb drive.
Thank you very much
Will


----------



## oldboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi Ron,

If things change I would love a copy either PDF or thumb drive will pay the cost plus postage if you every decide to make 
available to us overseas.

Thank you
Barry McDowell
Australia.


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 16, 2019)

Barry: I can ship to Australia if you are willing to pay the extra postage. I can check with the post office on Monday for a price. I have shipped to the UK at $14.25 and Canada at $10.50, just to give you an idea. This is for a 3 ounce package via First Class Mail Postage costs are ridiculous. Ron Colonna


----------



## oldboy (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Ron.  Let me know the postage costs and the total and I will send the funds.  Paypal if possible.

My email is: [email protected].

Thank you

Barry
Australia.


----------



## G54AUST (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey Ron.

          I've been searching on and off for the Offy Plans for Eons.     Good to see you chime in and know you haven't fallen of the perch/carked it.

         I viewed an Offy years ago at an exhibition in Melbourne and was fascinated by the engineering and skills of people who design and build such exquisite engines.

         I am,  as Barry "oldboy" is,  very interested in procuring a copy of the plans.     Please post herein prices for shipping to Aust,  or PDF's.     Very happy to Paypal you what ever is required.

          Hoping someone starts a detailed thread on the Offy build in the near future.


Kind Regards,


Trevor,
Melbourne,
Great Southern Land.


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 18, 2019)

Trevor: Shipping to Australia is $14.25 via First Class Mail. The total would be :$39.25. PayPal to: [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## oldboy (Mar 18, 2019)

Ron just sent the fund via PayPal for the thumb drive.

Thank you
Barry,
Australia.


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 18, 2019)

Barry: I need your shipping address. Thank you, Ron


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 18, 2019)

Recieved my thumb drive today. Thanks.

Ron  aka ozzie46


----------



## btroxl (Mar 19, 2019)

PayPal sent.

Thank you
Brian


----------



## G54AUST (Mar 20, 2019)

'Evening Ron.

     Paypal sent.     You should have received my Email with address etc by now.

     Please tell the Postie to pedal harder.     I'm bursting at the seams with anticipation …..



Kind Regards,


Trevor,
GSL.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Mar 20, 2019)

wow, check all the info on thumb drive. Perfect.
I ordered a Thumb drive the 13  03 2019 and got it home on the 20th PERFECT
thanks


----------



## RonC9876 (Mar 20, 2019)

Glad you got it OK. Thanks for the review. Ron


----------



## raildr (Mar 21, 2019)

got mine yesterday, very fast and the material looks GREAT...............


----------



## elliot9797 (Nov 2, 2020)

Sent you funds this morning Ron. Thank you


----------

